
Steam Play Compatibility Reports - Jeaye
https://spcr.netlify.com/
======
captn3m0
If you haven't been following it: "Steam Play" is the product name for Valve's
repackaging of dkvk and Wine together inside their Linux client. (Lots of the
code is open sourced at
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/)

>Steam Play allows you to purchase your games once and play anywhere. Whether
you have purchased your Steam Play enabled game on a Mac or PC (both Windows
and Linux), you will be able to play on the other platform free of charge.

I've been using it for a few games, and the experience is great. There are
lots of folks finally deleting their Windows setups and moving to Linux full
time because they can finally play their AAA titles on Linux without any
installation hassles.

~~~
spacehome
I'm pretty sure this is exactly Valve's planned impact. Like everybody else
who builds atop another's platform, I think they're nervous that Microsoft
could decimate their business on a whim.

~~~
TheRealDunkirk
Well then it's really great that Microsoft is going around buying up things
like LinkedIn and GitHub, so that people who base their livelihoods on those
products are similarly secure. /sarcasm

~~~
Piskvorrr
Github has drop-in replacements. Windows...not so much.

------
furi
I suspect their rating system doesn't factor in hardware differences between
the platinum reports: two of the games in their top 27 have serious issues
with AMD graphics cards as far as I can tell.

Wolfenstein: The New Order appears to only run for people with Nvidia graphics
cards and crashes on boot with a fairly fundamental OpenGL error on AMD. (You
can actually see this if you click on Wolfenstein on their website, every
Nvidia report is platinum and every AMD report is "Borked").

Skyrim runs at maybe 40 fps on my Vega 64 at 1600x900 high settings, which is
an absolutely insane loss of performance (on Windows it could run at >100 fps
@ 2560x1440) and puts it into "not playable" territory for me. Again this
issue doesn't seem to exist on Nvidia.

~~~
snvzz
Note most AMD issues are tied to the opengl compatibility profile. Up until
the just released mesa 18.2 that profile was stuck at 3.1, now it's at 4.4.

~~~
appleflaxen
Can you elaborate on this?

~~~
snvzz
This is described in detail in:
[https://www.khronos.org/opengl/wiki/OpenGL_Context#OpenGL_3....](https://www.khronos.org/opengl/wiki/OpenGL_Context#OpenGL_3.2_and_Profiles)

Up until 18.2, if using 'compatibility' profiles with mesa, you'd be stuck at
opengl 3.3.

This is solved; I'm already running 18.2 and game compatibility through Proton
has indeed improved.

------
Zhyl
This is useful. Up to now I'd seen the spreadsheet being collated on
/r/linux_gaming but even at a few days old that was starting to get to be a
sprawling mess. This site has a winehq style medal system and captures drivers
etc for each report which makes it much easier to peruse and digest.

It's also encouraging just how many games are gold and platinum.

------
fartcannon
First, this is a great, thanks.

Second, hijacking 'CTRL-F to focus' makes searching through all the data
extremely unpleasant.

Edit: There are multiple complaints about this on your discord. Maybe give us
a little checkbox? Something we can disable if we'd prefer to do it a
different way?

~~~
craftyguy
> Second, hijacking 'CTRL-F to focus' makes searching through all the data
> extremely unpleasant.

Also, don't think you can work around this bug by disabling javascript... you
get a completely blank screen if JS is disabled. This is not good design.

------
jchw
It took a moment to realize the term Steam Play is a bit overloaded here. It
refers to titles that are cross platform and apparently more recently it
refers to the Proton-based emulation layer as well.

~~~
zaarn
I think it's intentional; this way if you can see a title being "Steam Play"
you can simply assume it'll run on your system. If it were differentiated then
you'd have "Steam Play as in real crossplatform" and "Steam Play but we
emulate".

Eliminating differences IMO would reduce confusion for the average user, they
don't want to care about it. They want to click "Play" and have the game run.

------
Waterluvian
Somewhat tangential. I have a few games that really push the edge of my
laptop's capabilities. These games often have Windows and Linux support
(without Steam Play). I find myself installing and testing them all on both
OSes to see which works best.

Is it generally universally true that Windows will always be the faster
option? If not, is there a market for capturing "which os is best?" somewhere?

------
nimbius
i was initially excited at the idea of running steam play for windows titles
but there are major issues.

\- steamos locks you down to titles that are pre-approved, such as doom \--
doom still runs with a wine mouse overlay bug that causes the cursor to freeze
instantly on clicks.

trying to get around the lockdown, I decided to run steam in devuan with
vulkan libraries and the beta client.

\- titles like borderlands 2 run fine, as they are natively supported. \-
titles such as fallout new vegas still freeze before load. \- doom now freezes
at 99% load and does not progress, also requires the renderapi forced
parameter for Vulkan.

its also worth mentioning that Valve assumes users outside the SteamOS arena
are aware they need to install vulkan. they do a good job reminding users of
package dependencies on first launch, however.

------
snvzz
Not fond of the infinite scrolling.

I'd rather have a plaintext table that actually has all games listed.

Because of this, the site seems only useful if you're looking up a specific
name.

